# Lilac Jacobs Sheep?



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 11, 2010)

There is an ad on the local craigslist for a Jacobs Sheep with lilac fleece. Is anybody familiar with this color? It sounds pretty. They are asking $175.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 13, 2010)

Guess not. This is the second post that I've made that has been ignored. I guess I don't fit in with the popular cliche.


----------



## Twelve Roosters Farms (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not popular either  I've never heard of them but they sound beautiful, it's probably a light smokey blue grey. Post pics if you get them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry, not too many sheep people on this forum. More goat, cow and rabbit. Not really sure why. But there are very few llama/alpaca people on here too.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm a sheep person and I've not heard of lilac, so I didn't respond.  I just googled "lilac jacob" and found lots of pictures.  Seems to me the lilac spotted ones are just slightly lighter than the black spotted ones.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 13, 2010)

Never heard of it but the Jacob sheep are just beautiful!  I'd call them up and take a gander at it.  It seems like a good price for a Jacob sheep, at least in my area where they are quite scarce.  

Not many sheeple people on here, much to my dismay, so hang in there with us and add to our numbers?  We need more SHEEP!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks everybody! I was having a hard time finding info on them and wanted to see if there was such a thing since I'm not a sheep person. I know cows, goats, horse, and chickens but not sheep. 

Thanks for responding.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey!  It's not that you're not popular, it's just that I know next to nothing about Jacob sheep.  I'd have responded if you had asked a question about nutrition or breeding, but Lilac Jacobs are out of my miniscule realm of expertise.  Good luck, and I like you!


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 15, 2010)

Could be wrong as I'm new on here but think its early days for numbers of sheep pig and cattle owners on the forum ?????????????????????????. The only thing I know about Jacob is its a good old breed with lots of horns so hence no reply from me


----------



## patchworkfibers (Mar 16, 2010)

Your post just showed up on my Google alerts. I joined this group just so I could reply 
I raise Jacob Sheep In Georgia
http://www.patchworkfibers.com
and have both black/white and lilac/white Jacob Sheep. Both are registerable. 
But - lilac Jacob Sheep are not purple  They can either be a bluish gray or a chocolate.

Linda


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 17, 2010)

Patchwork, your sheep are beautiful!  Do you ever get in the way of those horns?  Those are wild looking! 

 Not sure why they call that coloring lilac?  Usually in the animal world, lilac indicates almost a blue/grey overall coloring.


----------



## discombobulatedshepheress (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey,

I also started raising Jacob's sheep *wave to Linda @ Patchwork* and lilac is a diluted black or gray color.  They are wonderful primitive sheep and I wouldn't trade mine for anything.  We are starting with 2 and hoping to get to 12. 

I actually got tangled up in my wether's horns a few weeks back and by the bra strap no less.  I just kept wondering who was going to win.  

I've read sheep only need their hooves trimmed twice a year?  I keep an eye on mine and they seem to grow much slower than the goats do, but is this true?


----------



## patchworkfibers (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Jen,

The need to trim hooves varies. It's more of just watching and trimming when they need it. I have adult ewes that I have never trimmed their hooves and some I trim a couple of times a year. Jacob hooves do not need to be trimmed as often as goats or many other breeds. If they are in muddy conditions (like we get around here in the spring), they need to be watched more carefully than in this dry spell we have now.
Lilac can also be a chocolate color, which is the lilac I breed for.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 14, 2010)

My Katahdins only seem to need it once a year, so I do it in the fall before they go into their winter pen.


----------



## jbourget (Oct 28, 2010)

i raise jacob sheep too, and althought i donot have any lilacs, i know what it is. they are just a tad lighter were the black would be. some people like them and keep them to breed but i like the blacker spots. Thats the only difference


----------



## patchworkfibers (Oct 28, 2010)

There are actually a completely different color than black.


----------



## jbourget (Oct 29, 2010)

yes like a light gray


----------



## patchworkfibers (Oct 29, 2010)

I breed for chocolate lilacs, which range from deep chocolate to light taupe.  I don't care for the light gray (blue) lilacs that much. The wool is no different in color from the wool on an early grayer. I'm looking for a unique color in my lilacs.
JSBA calls any color that is not black "lilac". Some of these lilacs do not breed true and some are actually just poor blacks.


----------

